# Newbie questions about heat pad and thermostat probe



## tonedeaf (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi, I am getting ready for my first snake, a young one. 
I am setting up a 5 ltr plastic tub with a 5w heat pad and separate thermostat. 
The heat pad is the clear plastic type which has two black sections in it and a raised plastic piece at one end where the power lead is attached.

1. Does the whole heat pad go under the tub, including the raised bit, or do you leave the raised portion out so that the tub sits flat on the heat pad.

2. Where does the probe for the thermostat go, between the heat mat and the tub, under the heat mat or stuck to the heat mat but not under the tub?

Is there a pictorial step by step on how to set up a plastic tub with heat pad and separate thermostat control. If not would be great for us newbies.

I have searched the net and keep getting conflicting answers. The questions may sound stupid, but just want to do the right thing.


----------



## snakefreak (Jul 31, 2013)

On my tank the whole heatpad is under the tank and the probe goes between the heat pad and the tank. Think of it as your thermostat. It keeps the encloser at about 75-80° 


Sent from my LG-MS770 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## wildthings (Jul 31, 2013)

tonedeaf said:


> Hi, I am getting ready for my first snake, a young one.
> I am setting up a 5 ltr plastic tub with a 5w heat pad and separate thermostat.
> The heat pad is the clear plastic type which has two black sections in it and a raised plastic piece at one end where the power lead is attached.
> 
> ...


Hi there, you want to have about a third of your tub on the mat, just sit your tub on top, but not on the nobby bit, and pop your heat mat on a tile if you can. The little probe for your thermometer goes inside the tub right on top of where the heat mat is, and you'll probably want another thermometer to keep an eye on the cool end temp  What kinda buba snake are you getting and 30 degrees is good


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 31, 2013)

Im thinking of getting a Stimsons for my first snake. 
If I tape the thermostat probe inside the plastic tub will I have problems with it when cleaning?


----------



## Rob (Jul 31, 2013)

tonedeaf said:


> Im thinking of getting a Stimsons for my first snake.
> If I tape the thermostat probe inside the plastic tub will I have problems with it when cleaning?



NO tape inside the tub - Your snake could get stuck to it which is an experience you definitely don't want to endure.


----------



## zicarus (Jul 31, 2013)

There was a post by Lawra that I cant seem to find that had some horror posts about tape inside an enclosere. After reading them u would never put anything sticky in yr viv. It would be good to have a sticky of do's and donts for beginner's, I didnt know how dangerous it was until I read them.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## wildthings (Jul 31, 2013)

tonedeaf said:


> Im thinking of getting a Stimsons for my first snake.
> If I tape the thermostat probe inside the plastic tub will I have problems with it when cleaning?


Not really, see if you can attach it to a suction cup, my little thermometer has two probes and I have them attached via suction cups half way up the side of the insideof the tub and just let the probe lie on the bottom near where the snakes hide and bask/warm, the probes get moved sometimes, but you need to change the water often, so you're in there anyway and only takes a sec to re-position the probe, and the suction cup prevents the probe from being moved too far


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 31, 2013)

great suggestion, any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## wildthings (Jul 31, 2013)

tonedeaf said:


> great suggestion, any help is greatly appreciated


If you're using a sistema tub, which are the best for click clacks imo, I remove the blue seal, makes it easier to clip the lid closed with the little wire from the thermometer over the top of the lip of tub...and have always had trouble getting the suction cups to stay sucked down to the plastic, so now the suction cups are stuck permanently to the side with a little dab of clear silicon


----------

